# Chewing your food well is the worst thing you can do



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry about the buzzfeed headline lol

Think about it like this

If you rode around in an electric wheelchair for your entire youth, how usefiul would your legs be at old age?

Don't beat yourself up about masticating  You belly needs the excerise!


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow... Have you even considered reading this? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastication


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Wow... Have you even considered reading this?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastication


I'm in med school 

"well hurrdurr then you should know that blabla"


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

In a pararell univsere someone is making a thread like this about "get of your electric chairs you should be walking"

and some wise dude is linking wikipedia articles saying "walking consumes energy we should save energy"


----------



## The CW (Mar 23, 2016)

Apart from using that logic, do you have any resources to back it up? I think there are many variables. Some people may have more difficulties compared to other, it may be do to an acute or chronic factor.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

The CW said:


> Apart from using that logic, do you have any resources to back it up? I think there are many variables. Some people may have more difficulties compared to other, it may be do to an acute or cronacle factor.


Why does such factors emerge? Is it written in the stars that Tom Tompkins, 46, will have problem with his stomach no matter how he have lived and what he have eaten during his life?

The thought that you need other resources is a mind trap, and no i can't prove it.

My point is just really, chew naturally, don't play some mind game where you chew 15 times or something like that.. i don't really think it's an issue tho but fun thread to make


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

huhh said:


> I'm in med school
> 
> "well hurrdurr then you should know that blabla"


Enlighten us, please.

Edit:
Ok. Lost in translation.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

To elaborate on my electric chair allegory.. = "there are many varibles, some people have compleately atprohyed muscles in their legs (becuz they don't use them or use them wrong.)"


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Enlighten us, please.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok. Lost in translation.


What is lost my friend


----------



## The CW (Mar 23, 2016)

Ohhh ok. I guess I interpreted in a way that made me think you were in encouraging to "under chew" or "almost don't chew" XD Ok, then I agree. Plus... too much chewing may cause problems in the temporomandibular joint (if it is really excessive of course)


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

I understand that this sounds like compleate bullshit if you're used to only taking things that humans have been able to observe as truth


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Is your issue the wear that extended mastication would cause to the teeth overtime? 

Or just the fact that if you chew overly well your stomach is not doing much processing the food?


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

The CW said:


> Ohhh ok. I guess I interpreted in a way that made me think you were in encouraging to "under chew" or "almost don't chew" XD Ok, then I agree. Plus... too much chewing may cause problems in the temporomandibular joint (if it is to excessive of course)


: D Yeah to be honest with you, i don't know how far you could take it but i have to assume we have teeth for a reason. and doing what feels right/good is usually the way to go

EDIT: It's around doing what feels good that we've evolved, The body is adapted to us doing what feels good.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Is your issue the wear that extended mastication would cause to the teeth overtime?
> 
> Or just the fact that if you chew overly well your stomach is not doing much processing the food?


Both, I was thinking about the second but you must be smarter than me since you found a broader application of the reasoning.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

This might actually be a bigger issue than i first thought.. If the HCL in the stomach isn't used on food, guess what's left for it to react with?

Correct, the gastric muscosa


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Too bad it goes against conventional wisdom. My ISTJ mom always put great pride in how well she chews her food and recently she have started to develop a lot of stomach issues... but since it goes against conventional wisdom it will probably be very difficult to get her to try to chew less.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

huhh said:


> This might actually be a bigger issue than i first thought.. If the HCL in the stomach isn't used on food, guess what's left for it to react with?
> 
> Correct, the gastric muscosa


Which will increase the acidicness of the content traveling to the doudenum, which will prompt the pancreas to produce unnormal amounts of pancreatic fluid and thus create a lot of stress, and as its functioning weakens by age it will no longer be able to counter all the acid

EDIT: The scary part is that i think like..everyone with some stomach issue gets recommended to chew their food well.. I dont wanna yell eureka yet since it's a lot of things that influense eachother down there.. but well. It is true. The body is not adapted to the mind prompting it to do unconventional things. 

Its not food per se entering the stomach that stimulates HCL secretion, it's broken down macronutrients that unleashes gastrin which prompts HCL secretion. So if the food is already broken down at an unnatrual level when it enters the belly, the HCL response will also be unnatural. Easy as that.

Luckily I have hard fact to back this up in this case, but a lot of similar reasoning will always be shot down by people who demand "proof". =/


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It really depends on the person and how much they already chew and if they have some digestive issues anyway. You don't want someone with GERD to wolf down their food for example, especially if it's high in fat and protein. On the other hand, chewing too much is probably pointless and makes the food texture unpleasant.


----------



## The CW (Mar 23, 2016)

.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> It really depends on the person and how much they already chew and if they have some digestive issues anyway. You don't want someone with GERD to wolf down their food for example, especially if it's high in fat and protein. On the other hand, chewing too much is probably pointless and makes the food texture unpleasant.


Yeah, this logic cant apply to people that have >real< diseases or overall people who've already been damaged, possibly beyond repair, by their previous unnatural conduct.

edit: it's not just the chewing but also the "food" that people eat now days


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

huhh said:


> 0. Sorry about the buzzfeed headline lol
> 
> 1. Think about it like this
> 
> ...


Nothing was lost. I got lost in the wording.

0. Well, well means 'normal' at first glance due to real-life miss-use of well. Hence the initial confusion.
1. *thinking, got it*
2. Useless. Since everything goes thru the stomach this idea starts to fall apart. Add it to point 0.
3. Sense has fallen apart. Due to happenings in point 0-2 added to 3._ You tell me I should swallow a big potato whole?_
4. In context of potato. 

:happy:

I'd like to add no person that passed a higher medical education system have suggested how much I should chew my food. [sarc] Common people do say it... but who listens to them? [/sarc]


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

the part about excersising the belly was mainly a fun way to describe the general idea but it's also a true factor in this. The stomach is surronded by muscles who frankly, will atrophy if you're not using it as intended. It works while your young but again, it's at old age your bad habits will catch up with you. You are accustoming your stomach not to work when you masticate intentionally. 

It would really be better to swallow the food whole when young and healthy, then you'll have a strong belly way into old age. (I still wouldn't recommend it since yeah, teeth are there for a reasons, having a strong stomach isn't the only thing important.)


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

So, that wikipedia article, and maaaany more with it, is based on "finidngs" by people who've heard a bell without realising from where the sound came.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

From my own observations and experiences: If I shovel my food down and do not chew, the energy my stomach uses is energy I could of used elsewhere in life. It results in me feeling bloated and not having much energy.

Now if I chew my food, I dont feel bloated, I actually enjoy the experience of putting nutrients into my body before they are processed and turned into shit that comes out of my ass and I have more energy to do other things.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> From my own observations and experiences: If I shovel my food down and do not chew, the energy my stomach uses is energy I could of used elsewhere in life. It results in me feeling bloated and not having much energy.
> 
> Now if I chew my food, I dont feel bloated, I actually enjoy the experience of putting nutrients into my body before they are processed and turned into shit that comes out of my ass and I have more energy to do other things.


How often would you say you shovel your food down without chewing? Might be a question of habit, like someone who've never been to the gym and the day after he can barely move "working out is bad for you!"

That besides, there's a valid point, as said, we have teeth for a reason.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

huhh said:


> How often would you say you shovel your food down without chewing? Might be a question of habit, like someone who've never been to the gym and the day after he can barely move "working out is bad for you!"
> 
> That besides, there's a valid point, as said, we have teeth for a reason.



I used to eat really fast. Hence my reference experiences to this kind of eating. 

I actually enjoy the pain at the gym, it means i am pushing myself.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> I used to eat really fast. Hence my reference experiences to this kind of eating.
> 
> I actually enjoy the pain at the gym, it means i am pushing myself.


Hm. I like how were getting into different areas now, nothing stand by itself. I think that there is a very valid point in that. If you want to function close to peak performance right after a meal then it's better to chew more carefully. The long term effects should still be detrimental however. (If i assume that you chew it to liquid or something close to that, hard to tell how it really is) If it's done much.

Does it make any biological sense whatsover to keep working/doing after you've just eaten? Most animals sleep after they've filled their belly (carnivors and omnivores)

I eat two meals a day and i eat those like an animal because i'm hungry. Only a small meal for breakfast/lunch tho since i don't wanna get too tiered at that particular hour. I am however thinking about only eating solid food in the evening a few hours before bed. Heard guys having great effects on their energy levels from this. 

some protein powder and powdered greens (don't remeber the name but it was quality stuff, too expensive for me at that point.) as "breakfast" i think cuz he was a bodybuilder/strongman.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

huhh said:


> Hm. I like how were getting into different areas now, nothing stand by itself. I think that there is a very valid point in that. If you want to function close to peak performance right after a meal then it's better to chew more carefully. The long term effects should still be detrimental however. (If i assume that you chew it to liquid or something close to that, hard to tell how it really is) If it's done much.
> 
> Does it make any biological sense whatsover to keep working/doing after you've just eaten? Most animals sleep after they've filled their belly (carnivors and omnivores)
> 
> ...


Well I generally have things to do, so I cant sack the day after I have eaten. Also I generally stay up for as much of the day as possible as dont want to waste life hours with sleep. So sure i could sleep straight after I have eaten, but there are a lot of things I wouldn't get round to doing. But that said, different people want dofferent things out of life, so whatever keeps em happy.

As far as energy levels go, I also watch what I eat. Not to the extent of my body building buddy, who does calorie counting and works out what every calorie of what he eats consists of. But I generally try and keep my plate as colourful as possible. Again, this results in less tiredness. The other week, I was feeling very lazy so I went to a chip shop, afterwards I felt absalutely shattered and had no energy. Yet years ago I used to live off that diet all the time, but I did spend a lot of time tired/sleeping and not achieving anything. So nowadays, I like my vegetables, fish, chicken and brown rice mostly and the odd curry thrown in. Or chicken/tuna pasta (home made).

Food quality does effect energy levels. Which also affects productivity and gains at the gym.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Interesting thread! The food is still big enough to pass in the veins, so it doesn't make sense to stop chewing too much.


----------



## huhh (Apr 15, 2015)

Karla said:


> Interesting thread! The food is still big enough to pass in the veins, so it doesn't make sense to stop chewing too much.


Haha i don't understand "The food is still big enough to pass in the veins" at all :$


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

huhh said:


> Haha i don't understand "The food is still big enough to pass in the veins" at all :$


Oh sorry :laughing: I meant it is not micro enough to pass through the veins. Does it make sense?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Karla said:


> Oh sorry :laughing: I meant it is not micro enough to pass through the veins. Does it make sense?


Food doesn't pass in the veins, only specific molecules it contains after being extensively chemically broken down during digestion and anything that is not absorbed is excreted.
Chewing aids in making the process faster and more efficient since the pieces are smaller and thus have more surface for making contact with the intestine for digestion and absorption.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

huhh said:


> Sorry about the buzzfeed headline lol


chewing food is one of those things that should be natural but we like to overcomplicate it, cause humans


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> Food doesn't pass in the veins, only specific molecules it contains after being extensively chemically broken down during digestion and anything that is not absorbed is excreted.
> Chewing aids in making the process faster and more efficient since the pieces are smaller and thus have more surface for making contact with the intestine for digestion and absorption.


Thanks! I was trying to say that! :tongue:


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

shouldn't this be in the spam section?


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

i think of it like this..
1. i could either chew that razor sharp dorito so it doesn't stab me in the throat as i swallow it, or..
2. i could get that chip into my stomach as fast as i possibly can without looking, because i'm hungry and i'm to lazy to check if that dorito can double as a box opener/lethal weapon.

I usually go with option 2 and immediately regret my decision.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

On the same logic, we should give our body more junk food so it can learn how to digest it better!


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

we should swallow lead to make our throats bullet proof

not recommended


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

eating is simple
honestly, we have been doing it for eons
the important thing is to eat
rules for eating
1-select a food
2-pick up food by any means necessary 
3-insert food into pie hole
4-chew,inhale, wolf down or swallow whole
if you follow these 4 simple rules you shall survive


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Vinniebob said:


> eating is simple
> honestly, we have been doing it for eons
> the important thing is to eat
> rules for eating
> ...


yeah, unless you stab your self with a dorito...


----------

